# For dog lovers and all those that love The Lake District



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

If you haven't visited http://www.stridingedge.net/index.html you're missing a visual treat.

Have a look at 'Dog Daze April 2008' for a taster. Brilliant photographs, wonderful landscape and bearded collies as well.

And not a sossie or hufflump in sight Greenie 8)

Andy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

they're stunning photos, 

ok the subject matter and the venue helps, but, blimey, they're stunning photos.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OY SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT IT!
You need proper dogs not woolly mammoths!


----------

